# Style de sous-titres et NetFLix



## Arnoo75 (20 Mars 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde !

J'utilise une Apple TV 4k, et j'ai beau changé les styles de sous-titres, NetFlix ne le prend pas en compte... ça marche très bien avec Amazon Prime...

Et le pire, c'est qu'il me semble que ça marchait avant, mais j'ai dû ré-initialisé mon Apple TV.

Any idea ? :-(


----------

